# Stressing Fish.... Help



## Jordan (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey all I'm new here, but unfortunately my first post is not a good one. I have a 10 gal. tank, and have been experiencing ammonia problems. I have been keeping them down with water changes, and the fish have been doing fine...until tonight. I did about a 50 percent change, and now my two angels are at the waters surface gasping for air. Before the change they were not doing this. I treat my water before it goes into the the tank with Tetra bio safe. I think the ammonia damaged their gills, but they weren't doing this before the change. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jordan!

What does Tetra Bio-safe do ? Does it 'remove' ammonia ? If you have chloramine in your water and add a product that does'nt specify "neutralizes ammonia" it may break the bond between the chlorine and ammonia . The chlorine would precipitate from the tank but the ammonia would remain and potentialy leave your tank with higher ammonia levels than before the water change .
I have chloramine in my water supply but use no chemicals whatsoever. I just change the water weekly (50%) to stay on top of the components as they break down 

I have had several experiences like yours though . For me , the difference in replacement water temp was to blame each time .


----------



## Jordan (Feb 14, 2008)

the bio safe neutralizes chloramines and chlorine. thanks for the reply


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Whats the pH?


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Jordan said:


> the bio safe neutralizes chloramines and chlorine. thanks for the reply


There you have it . I once used products that nuetralized chloramine but not ammonia and always had ammonia problems . No matter how often I changed the water.
It can work in reverse as well ,If you have chloramine and use a conditioner that only removes ammonia you will end up with high levels of chlorine after your water change.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Is this the product? 
Product Catalog


----------



## Jordan (Feb 14, 2008)

The fish were fine the next morning, I think my problems were temperature related. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Good news! Thanks for the update. 
Let's see a pic of your tank!


----------



## Jordan (Feb 14, 2008)

More great news... My ammonia spike is gone, and I believe the tank has finished cycling (thank god). I'll post a pic tommorow.


----------



## TheInsaneIthiologist (Mar 13, 2008)

woohooo!!!! congrats!


----------

